# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  مستشفى الملك المؤسس عبدالله الجامعي

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>لا اعلم بماذا ابدء رسالتي هذه حيث اننا طرقنا معظم الابواب وانتظرنا ردا" ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي. نحن يا سيدي مجموعة من موظفي مستشفى الملك المؤسس عبدالله الجامعي حيث كان لنا شرف الخدمه بالقوات المسلحه الاردنيه وحيث اننا ما زلنا في عمر العطاء فنحن الان نعمل في هذا الصرح الطبي الكبير وفي مختلف المجالات منها الطبيه والاداريه.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا..

----------

